# Ko Shamo's



## Sandycrkbtms (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone in the Texas Hill Country raising Ko Shamo's , that would like to trade, I have some I would like to trade with another breeder for some new bloodlines. Give me a shout I love chatting about them.


----------

